# Ref; Secret Santa beer to bread!



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 31, 2018)

Alright for reasons I don't drink any more to speak of. Two small glasses of wine on Christmas and I knew to stop.

So when we had secret santa, I received two microbrews, and let me tell you, I do love me some microbrews, but I didn't think I'd be up for finishing them alone. <Not to mention I recently started yet another medication and..well who knows how that'll mix>.

So me and my dad each had a small glass, leaving me about half a bottle..now this is Nut Crusher Peanut Butter Porter. It's complex, sweet, a bit toffee like to me, faintly reminds me of roasted peanuts, no joke. This is a seriously complex porter.

I'm going to use the remainder in beer bread tommorrow. It should make a nice dark beer bread, and I shall post the results.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2019)

TKRFV, Sounding tasty !


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 1, 2019)

Ta Crazy. I'll be starting it later.

I figured if I turn the machine on mid afternoon it'll be be a good side to dinner.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 1, 2019)

I did the bread on the dark crust setting on my Oster, which made an amazing crust.

It smelled like a bakery meets brew pub when baking. In the best possible way, I don't know how to describe it, but any one who likes good beer and has been on a brewery tour knows that smell of beer being brewed. It's bread like, but not quite. This was faintly like that..and a bit of the peanut butter came through.

As for it's finished look, it's almost like a light rye meets wheat bread. Thick crust. Definitely some thing I'd enjoy with a soup to dunk in. I'd recommend this would go well with full bodied protein. IE; Beef or mutton.

Flavour profile is not what I expected, the malt is after you finish a bit, you can taste the malt linger, but not in a cloying way. <Again if you brewed beer you know what I mean>. It has notes of peanut in it, and a robust earthy flavour. Definitely would be using this Porter for bread quite often if I lived in Oregon!


----------

